# Ooooops!



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ran across this and thought I would pass it along. Might want to check those leather holsters.


http://www.itstactical.com/warcom/f...her-holsters-can-cause-accidental-discharges/


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Ooooohh*

YUBBA DUBBA DOOO ,THAT LOOK LIKE IT SMARTED. It's the little thing that become taken for granted that always come back to bite us in the [email protected]@! Like he said, glad it didn't happen in the resteraunt !! "WOW"


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Never would have thought about that. Good info.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch.....You'd laught ifin you saw my holster then!!!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Kydex for the win.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

That may make me rethink mine. I have three Galcos but all of them are still stiff.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

*Safety first*

What happened to the safety? What about having the gun loaded but not chambered? Maybe not the individual who needs to carry
Just my opinion. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hubbyandwife said:


> What happened to the safety? What about having the gun loaded but not chambered? Maybe not the individual who needs to carry
> Just my opinion. Hindsight is 20/20.


It was a Glock, your finger is the safety. And if I am carrying, then there is a round in the chamber.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Not trying to start a debate about brands and I fully acknowledge all the well deserved attributes of the Glock. Hands down the king and original inovator of modern polymer pistols. I will say I do like the grip safety on an xd or XDm for prevention of something like this. I carry an XDm but would not hesitate to carry a Glock if it shot better for me, though I would probaly stick with kydex and be extra mindful of obstructions when holestering.

I'm also fully aware of the "limitations" of the grip safety in theoretical weak grip situations and difficulties in racking the slide. I figure if things have deteriorated to that point then I'm having a really bad day and maybe my number is just up. I'm under no ilussions that carrying a certain gun or the latest super duper fight school tactics of the weak will save me in all undesirable situations. Sometimes the stars just are not aligned in your favor.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

A little observation and preventative maintenance on the gun and holster would have prevented this. It was not the Glock or any gun but an owner operator error which allowed this to happen. Not even sure that holster is recommended for a Glock. 

I have 3 holsters for mine and at the club I wear a injection molded holster that has positive retention, a serpa, then a simple molded Glock holster, neither could do this. My Galco could not fold in like that due to a hard insert inside the leather as a trigger guard unlike the soft leather of this guys gun.

Finally, if you carry w/o a round chambered you really think the bad guy is going to allow you too rack the slide and then shoot him??? good grief!


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

+1 on carrying with a round in the chamber. That could be the difference between life and death. You have to make a split second decision to draw down and fire on someone to save your life, I don't want to waste that time racking the slide.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> A little observation and preventative maintenance on the gun and holster would have prevented this. It was not the Glock or any gun but an owner operator error which allowed this to happen. Not even sure that holster is recommended for a Glock.
> 
> I have 3 holsters for mine and at the club I wear a injection molded holster that has positive retention, a serpa, then a simple molded Glock holster, neither could do this. My Galco could not fold in like that due to a hard insert inside the leather as a trigger guard unlike the soft leather of this guys gun.
> 
> Finally, if you carry w/o a round chambered you really think the bad guy is going to allow you too rack the slide and then shoot him??? good grief!


Not sure if the last comment was directed about my comments on racking the slide so maybe I should clarify. I was talking about a situation where you have a jam or other malfunction and only happen to have one hand available. I completely concur on carrying with one in the pipe.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

This goes to show the limitations of a cheap (not to be confused with inexpensive - because Galco's are over-priced for what you get) off-the-rack holster.

A custom holster from Matt Delfatti, Milt Sparks, Alessi, TT Gunleather - and many other quality leather holster makers would not have suffered/caused an AD like this.

The fact that the holster was leather wasn't the problem - it was the grade/quality of the leather used in manufacture, as well as a "mass produced" design that allowed the incident to occur.

With that said - I have recently begun to carry my primary CCWs in Kydex. I was "converted" by the simple and affordable P-chip holsters offered by Dead Eye Luke Holsters. Very comfortable, ease of insertion and removal from IWB without removing the belt, secure weapon retention, and ease at reholstering the weapon - all made sense to me.

Usually, you get what you pay for - but in my experience that isn't the case with Galco, DeSantis, Bianchi and other mass produced "off-the-rack" holsters...


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Dang, and I've been waiting my whole life to rack my slide before jumping into a firefight. Because it looks cool when Steven Segal does it.


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

Gravity3694 said:


> Kydex for the win.


:thumbup1: This.


----------

